
Trump’s Washing Machine Tariffs Stung Consumers While Lifting Corporate Profits - hooloovoo_zoo
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/21/business/trump-tariffs-washing-machines.html
======
lifehacked
My close friend is opening a gym, part of this includes purchasing these thick
rubber mats from Chinese suppliers. The new tariffs made it unprofitable when
buying from china. His equipment supplier is currently negotiating with a US
supplier. My friend is fine with waiting a few weeks.

~~~
js2
I think you mean horse stall mats, which you can find at Tractor Supply, etc.
4’ x 6’ x 3/4” vulcanized rubber:

[https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/4-ft-x-6-ft-x-3-4-...](https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/4-ft-x-6-ft-x-3-4-in-
thick-rubber-stall-mat)

The ones I have (I used a few in my home gym) were made in Canada. I’m
surprised any of these come from China.

------
Tsubasachan
The American middle class is being kept alive with cheap Chinese goods. The
entire US economy is based on consumer spending so when prices go up it will
hurt.

~~~
souprock
That is a horrible justification for continuing to outsource American middle
class jobs to China.

Cheap trinkets are not worth the loss of jobs. That idea is an economy-killer
and is the long-term death of the nation.

------
IXxXI
Good job citing 0.0001% of the negative effect Trump's tax cuts had, while
ignoring the 99.9999% positive net effect.

